# Topics > Pet tech > Pet toys >  Pechat,  button-shaped device that “lets your stuffed animals chat”, Japan

## Airicist

pechat.jp

"Pechat button speaker turns toys into talking characters"

by William
March 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Pechat, let your stuffed animals chat

Published on Mar 13, 2016




> Pechat is a button-shaped chat speaker for stuffed animals.
> You can act as the stuffed animal to chat with your child using a smartphone app.
> You can share secrets, sing songs, encourage naps and much more.
> Enjoy the infinite possibilities that it has to offer. 
> Pechat is the ultimate communication tool for children and parents.
> It will surely become the next generation toy that will bring joy to and assist child-rearing.

----------

